
Ask HN: What is the best resource to learn JAVA - wpmoradi
Hi guys, I am already pretty familiar with Python, but would liek to learn Java - do you guys have any great resources you want to recommend?<p>Thanks in advance,
======
jryan49
After you get some Java under your belt try Effective Java and Java
Concurrency in Practice. Also I read the Javadocs for all the built in
libraries like java.util [1] and the Javadocs for the stream api [2]. After
that I read the language spec, and the memory model spec.

1:
[https://docs.oracle.com/javase/8/docs/api/java/util/package-...](https://docs.oracle.com/javase/8/docs/api/java/util/package-
summary.html) 2:
[https://docs.oracle.com/javase/8/docs/api/java/util/stream/p...](https://docs.oracle.com/javase/8/docs/api/java/util/stream/package-
summary.html)

~~~
wpmoradi
Thanks! I am currently taking a course on edX and these resources are super
helpful!

------
mpetkevicius
I personally quite liked Java: The Complete Reference by Herbert Schildt – as
the name suggests, it covers most of the topics relevant to Java developers,
including some outdated ones.

Head First Java by Kathy Sierra is also a decent introduction to the language,
though much more limited and outdated.

Oracle also has on-line Java tutorial which I regularly visit during
development. However the content is more scattered than in a book.

------
brezenix
Introduction to Java Programming:
[http://www.ntu.edu.sg/home/ehchua/programming/java/J1a_Intro...](http://www.ntu.edu.sg/home/ehchua/programming/java/J1a_Introduction.html)

There are more materials.

~~~
0x54MUR41
I second this. It's good for beginner who wants to understand the concept.

------
HiroshiSan
I'm reading Think Java: [http://greenteapress.com/wp/think-
java/](http://greenteapress.com/wp/think-java/)

so far so good, I like it for it's size. I wanted an introductory text that
wasn't 1000 pages.

~~~
wpmoradi
Thanks! this looks great!

------
charmides
If you tell me why you would like to learn Java, then I could help you find
the appropriate resources.

~~~
wpmoradi
Hi, I am trying to learn Java to build an application. Thanks for your help.

